# Best way to watch TIVO shows on laptop away from home..



## caitlyn1313 (Sep 9, 2012)

I travel for work, so I'm now away from my TIVO about 90% of the time. What is the best way for me to watch my TIVO recorded shows on my laptop while I'm away from home?

I did a search, but ended up confusing myself...

FYI, I have a Premiere 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gtaylor (Jan 8, 2002)

Slingbox!

gary


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

The easiest way is to use TiVo To Go (get it on TiVo.com).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

A Vulkano.

http://www.myvulkano.com/


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

There's also the Stream, but if you're home very little it might not be the best fit for you. The slingbox is probably the best. 

Joe


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Free Tivo Desktop to copy your shows to your laptop before leaving home, slingbox to stream after you left.

TiVo's Desktop link:
http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/product-features/stay-connected/tivo-desktop/index.html


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Quake97 said:


> There's also the Stream


The stream does not work with a Laptop.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Is the content that you want to watch copy protected by your cable provider? If so then you'll need a streaming solution that allows you to access it over the network. Slingbox is one example.

If not, and you don't mind to download your programs before you leave home, you can use the TiVo Destkop software mentioned above to download programs to your laptop and watch them later.

If you can't or don't want to download them before leaving home, you're back to a streaming solution such as Slingbox.


----------



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

nrc said:


> Is the content that you want to watch copy protected by your cable provider? If so then you'll need a streaming solution that allows you to access it over the network. Slingbox is one example.
> 
> If not, and you don't mind to download your programs before you leave home, you can use the TiVo Destkop software mentioned above to download programs to your laptop and watch them later.
> 
> If you can't or don't want to download them before leaving home, you're back to a streaming solution such as Slingbox.


u could always leave your tv on and webcam it...lol


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

kmttg


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

SullyND said:


> The stream does not work with a Laptop.


Yeah. I missed the laptop part.

Joe


----------

